# Times Gone By- Dogs living on Ol Roy!



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thought I would share these- 

2 of the dogs my parents had when I was born. They were both cur dogs- live primarily outside, no flea prevention, no heartworm prevention, ate Ol Roy there entire life, the female was spayed only b/c my Mother insisted b/c she didn't want inbred pups since they were father/daughter, both were parvo survivors, and they hunted hogs their entire life as well. Even being gutted and stitched back together. They both lived into their teens. 










Me and Sparky



















One of the hunting dog pups










A pit bull we had- 










Nikki the Dachshund- also lived on Ol Roy and Pedigree her entire life, never spayed, no heartworm preventative and lived well into her teens as well 











Back in the day it was simple, go to the store and grab the biggest bag for the least amount of money and somehow the dogs survived! Sometimes I think we make feeding dogs way to complicated and I know I'm very guilty of that!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It is amazing how much easier it seemed to be to keep dogs back then! Cute pups, it's great you were able to get these awesome pics of your childhood puppies!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I hear ya! We had miniature poodles when I was growing up. We fed them Gaines Burgers (semi-soft dog food - gak!). One lived to a ripe old age - the other escaped and got hit by a car. Both were healthy as horses on this nasty food! I later fed two different labs and a Golden, Science Diet, thinking I was really feeding them well! The labs lived to be 11 (only put down due to arthritis taking over his spine and paralyzing him - he happily ate his last meal lying down, before we took him to the vet to send him to the Bridge) and 14.5; the Golden lived to be 17!! Sometimes, ignorance is bliss...


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I remember the Gaines Burger! I used to beg my Mom to buy them for the dogs! LOL! 

Ignorance is bliss b/c dog food really gives me a migraine now!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I hear ya. I never had problems feeding my dogs until I had one that started throwing up and having issues. She had food allergies, outdoor allergies, epilepsy (sp?) etc After all of that I started really paying attention to what they were eating.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

It really makes you wonder doesn't it. The only thing that pops in my head is that we give to many vaccines maybe. I know back then I don't think my parents gave shots all the time.

That's what Liz keeps telling us, is it all coming down the lines of over vaccination? From parent to pup.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

It does make me wonder. Dogs used to be healthier, but maybe it the feeding of the crap food that weakened the next generation? Or vaccines or ????

Also I notice some breeds tend to have more issues than others. Go to a particular breed board and you notice the same complaint over and over again. Every Dogo I've had or fostered had food allergies and were a pain to feed. Same for white pit bulls, but the darker colored dogs had fewer to no issues. Every Great Dane I've fostered has had very sensitive digestion and did better on blander diets or they got the runs. But cur/hound type dogs could eat anything and look great.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I didn't care about dog food until I joined all of my dog forums - lol! Sometimes a little knowledge... Now I'm obsessed, especially since I have a boxer - NOTORIOUS for stomach/allergy issues, no matter what color they are. I also have a westie mix - also known for allergies... I guess I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

Great post ... awesome pics! We've all been there


----------

